# Your best Architectural & City B&W shots?



## 1982chris911 (Jul 18, 2011)

In contrast to the very colorful pictures we see here most of the time, I would like you to show your best B&W city and architectural shots. (true B&W which means made in the cam, monochromes and reworked B&Ws all welcome) 

I think this is a quite nice way for people to see an entirely different style of photography which emphasis more the pure form and shows a very different capability of the cameras and lens used when compared to color photos. 

Please keep size and number of your postings reasonable and I hope everyone will enjoy this.

Here are my first entries and I hope to see many more spectacular pictures of you soon 




The Way into the Light von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




One Canada Square  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Radical Geometry at Goldman Sachs New Jersey von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Big Apple on 5th Avenue von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




World Financial Center - Merrill Lynch World HQ reflections von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Great Court von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## jsixpack (Jul 18, 2011)

A


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some more 




Of Windows and Patterns von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




NYMEX at World Financial Center von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




IMG_9579 von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Hay's Galleria von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 23, 2011)

The Gooderham Flatiron Building in Toronto, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jean Nouvel - In Chelsea  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Upwards into the Light von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The world as we know it  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 3, 2011)

2 more 




Build towards Heaven von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




And they build bridges in the sky ...  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## the-ninth (Sep 6, 2011)

Great stuff that you guys posted here!

A few of my own:

Paris:




http://www.the-ninth.com/index.php?mode=display&cid=2&month=all&pid=89

Budapest:




http://www.the-ninth.com/index.php?mode=display&cid=2&month=all&pid=71

Bangkok:




http://www.the-ninth.com/index.php?mode=display&cid=2&month=all&pid=46

Bangkok:




http://www.the-ninth.com/index.php?mode=display&cid=2&month=all&pid=29

Cheers, Robert


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 20, 2011)

St Patrick's Cathedral B6W von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr




Reflections of Art Deco Ver#2  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Paolo (Sep 26, 2011)

NYC




Wall by paolo fontana, on Flickr





Midtown West by paolo fontana, on Flickr





Brooklyn Bridge by paolo fontana, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Sep 27, 2011)

Took this during my recent trip to the UK. Both versions look good but the B&W one has something extra. (IMHO) ;D




Early morning bridge by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 27, 2011)

Long Time Exposure with ND1000 Filter 




Lower Manhattan - B&amp;W von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## barrett14 (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## UrbanImages (Nov 21, 2011)

Detroit MI - Gratiot looking northeast at 4am


----------



## UrbanImages (Nov 21, 2011)

Brooklyn Heights 5-7-11


----------



## UrbanImages (Nov 21, 2011)

London UK- St. Paul's Cathedral 10-2-11


----------



## jhulton (Nov 21, 2011)

Art museum ceiing


----------



## GWyles (Dec 5, 2011)

Las Vegas Brain Institute


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't shoot in B&W that often but i have that old lady in sepia (if she qualifies in this set)...


----------



## zahora (Jan 15, 2012)

Łódź - Poland


----------



## K-amps (Jan 15, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> 2 more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love your processing and exposure on all your wonderful shots !! +1 Great stuff guys!


----------



## John MacLean Photography (Jan 16, 2012)

Some around Los Angeles


----------



## John MacLean Photography (Jan 16, 2012)

more LA B&W


----------



## K-amps (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow John !! +1


----------



## JR (Jan 17, 2012)

Palais Des Congres (Congress Center) - Montreal


----------



## John MacLean Photography (Jan 18, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Wow John !! +1



Thanks K-amps


----------



## revup67 (Jan 31, 2012)

Taken January 2012 with Canon EOS 7D and 16-35mm USM L Mkii




Abandoned Fraser Associates; East Santa Fe Ave Fullerton, CA by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Jan 31, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Taken January 2012 with Canon EOS 7D and 16-35mm USM L Mkii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Grey on the buildings is so creamy! Nice shot +1


----------



## revup67 (Feb 1, 2012)

> Some around Los Angeles



John, some of those are truly excellent especially the perspectives, DOF and lighting - well done.

K-amps, thanks for the kind words


----------



## revup67 (Feb 1, 2012)

entitled "Look What The Wind Blew In"




"Look What The Wind Blew In"; (click to Enlarge) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 1, 2012)

Not really into architecture - but here is my local church and castle


----------



## K-amps (Feb 11, 2012)

Went to town last week trying out a used Sigma 15-30mm UWA. Mixed results but useable... what do you guys think?


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is one from me. I shot it with the 5D mkII and a 24-105.


----------



## pzeb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great stuff guys.
Here are some of mine.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 23, 2012)

Pzeb: The first pic gets you a +1 great shot!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Kernuak (Feb 28, 2012)

Some architectural detail.




Church Window Pattern by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## ChubbChubb (Mar 23, 2012)

Thought I might as well add some of my photos. I dont do digital at the moment. All photos done with Canon A1. Film scanned and colour matched. Just General shots. Although alot of my work has Architectural details.

Crits and comments Welcome.





27_FILM411.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




16_FILM411.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




19_FILM409.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




20_FILM408.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




19_FILM408.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




SCN_0085.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




SCN_0090.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




SCN_0071.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




SCN_0067.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr




SCN_0066.jpg by Chubby Stars, on Flickr


----------



## Orion (Mar 24, 2012)

This is up there. . .


----------



## firephasers (Mar 31, 2012)

Skyline of Calgary, Alberta


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 5, 2012)

John MacLean great shots! I live in the LA area and can really appreciate your work.


----------



## mjardeen (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are a couple of mine:




TMOG Reflections by mjardeen, on Flickr




Ghost House B&amp;W by mjardeen, on Flickr




Fire Cone by mjardeen, on Flickr




MOG 2012 by mjardeen, on Flickr




Spanish Steps_WWPW by mjardeen, on Flickr


----------



## ChubbChubb (Apr 11, 2012)

Mjardeen,

Brilliant brilliant work. I am really loving your shots.

Im digging the quite abstract feel of the close up shots. And the simplicity of the solitary house and street lamp is sublime.

Nice work


----------



## mjardeen (Apr 15, 2012)

ChubbChubb said:


> Mjardeen,
> 
> Brilliant brilliant work. I am really loving your shots.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. 2012 is off to a good start. I think 2011 was the best year ever for my photography. The key was getting a 20D converted to IR only. The result has been a serious move to B&W and a killer show that I just opened. You can see the show at: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjyXBHbi


----------



## mjardeen (Apr 20, 2012)

Narrows Panorama by mjardeen, on Flickr


----------



## stephen_ny (May 6, 2012)

Here's my two cents worth. Taken with the trusty 10-22.

http://flic.kr/ps/Ywrpi


----------



## friedmud (May 7, 2012)

A shot from last summber in NYC (Goes to my 500px page for that image)


----------



## revup67 (May 7, 2012)

I would gather this counts as an architectural, a modest one at that 




Shadow Shack by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## firephasers (May 11, 2012)

Nice...makes me want to visit the area. Very cool.




1982chris911 said:


> Long Time Exposure with ND1000 Filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marekjoz (May 12, 2012)

Evening in Lublin, Poland. 24-105, 5d2


----------



## Durri (May 28, 2012)

...bridge near Váh river (Slovakia)


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jul 10, 2012)

Province Building.

dario


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stairs and Windows von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Gehry Düsseldorf von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## senna5 (Aug 16, 2012)

St. Patricks Cathedral by GMS PHOTOGRAPHIC II, on Flickr


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 17, 2012)

Moscow at night, taken with my old 450D with EF-S 17-55mm during a recent business trip in June.




Moscow at night von Robert Gall Photography auf Flickr


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 3, 2012)

Linz, Austria, pedestrian underpass, taken with 550D and 10-22:




20120329-0031_Linz von stephan_n auf Flickr


Linz, Austria, walkway to the old castle, taken with 550D and 24-70:




20120225-0054_Linz von stephan_n auf Flickr


----------



## kasperj (Sep 3, 2012)

[size=10pt]Copenhagen Opera House, Entry to the stage from the Atrium. 4 images stitched together taken with 5D MIII and TSE 24 II [/size]


----------



## kasperj (Sep 3, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> kasperj said:
> 
> 
> > [size=10pt]Copenhagen Opera House, Entry to the stage from the Atrium. 4 images stitched together taken with 5D MIII and TSE 24 II [/size]
> ...



Thanks! Had the opportunity to walk around for myself most of the morning in the operahouse the other day. Lovely way to pass the time


----------



## 1255 (Sep 3, 2012)

great pics, excellent work everyone


----------



## K-amps (Sep 4, 2012)

my humble contribution from yesterday...


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's mine. I know it's SEPIA. Is it ok? It's a little bit old... 500D + 18-55mm IS kit lens.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's one... shot with G11. It's in Pavilion Mall, KL, Malaysia.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Sep 14, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 20, 2012)

St. Charles's Church, Vienna von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Santa Maria della Salute - Symmetric Elegance von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




500 Fifth Avenue von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Moritzburg Palace von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Nov 23, 2012)

&quot;What's Going On In There&quot;? by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 23, 2012)

revup67 said:


> &quot;What's Going On In There&quot;? by Revup67, on Flickr


It isn't something I would normally do or suggest, but I'm wondering how it would look deliberately underexposed, with added grain (as opposed to noise) to give it more of a gritty appearance.


----------



## jtee (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## shutterwideshut (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/8171159083/#


----------



## Pitspics (Nov 30, 2012)

Budapest 2011


----------



## Dervish Images (Dec 9, 2012)

My first post so be gentle ;D

The Cellarium




Cellarium - Fountains Abbey by Dervish Images, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Dec 9, 2012)

Royal Opera House, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 9, 2012)

Raffles Place, Singapore




Into the Raffles Place by [shutterwideshut] on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 9, 2012)

From Modern to Ancient, two more ancient ones to support Dervish, also of Fountains Abbey in Yorkshire, England. The first site is Britain to be awarded World Heritage Status.


----------



## rpt (Dec 9, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> St. Charles's Church, Vienna


Fabulous! I love it. 

Since there is no EXIF data, I ask:
[list type=decimal]
[*]What lens (and focal distance if you used a zoom)?
[*]When did you take it? Time, season - the water looks very still...
[/list]


----------



## maternityphotography (Dec 10, 2012)

great shot bro. 






cheers.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 12, 2012)

Through the rain




Through the rain by [shutterwideshut] on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hearst Tower NYC - B&amp;W von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Lower Manhattan on a Sunny Autumn Day von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Vertical Investments? (No.1) Cheung Kong Center von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Dec 16, 2012)

rpt said:


> 1982chris911 said:
> 
> 
> > St. Charles's Church, Vienna
> ...



was a 17-40mm f4 L @ f8 at 17mm 5 shot bracket -2 to +2 at ISO100 ... Season was late Summer at around 11PM


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 23, 2013)

New York - Grand Panorama - Sepia von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Hong Kong Central Skyline von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Oddity of a Staircase von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Atlas at the Rock B&amp;W von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## senna5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Central Park West, Early Morning by GMS PHOTOGRAPHIC II, on Flickr


----------



## senna5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Atlas w Rockefeller In Background by GMS PHOTOGRAPHIC II, on Flickr


----------



## senna5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Office & Residential Mix, South Of Empire by GMS PHOTOGRAPHIC II, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

Lots of tripod love in this thread. 8)


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 24, 2013)

Northport Power Station


----------



## rpt (Jan 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Lots of tripod love in this thread. 8)


Wow! How did you figure that?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

rpt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of tripod love in this thread. 8)
> ...



Good compositions.


----------



## Harv (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know if it's one of my best, but it's one I have always liked.....

*Victoria Hall*


----------



## rcarca (Feb 5, 2013)

Taken in the recent snow: 




Untitled by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5DMkiii, 24-105mm @ 32mm, 1/25sec, f4.0, ISO5000




2Y2A2408 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above except 35mm

Richard


----------



## TeenTog (Feb 19, 2013)

The Bean, downtown Chicago


----------



## ckwaller (Apr 2, 2013)

Some of mine:



Facing the Light by CamWall, on Flickr



Dark City by CamWall, on Flickr


----------



## TeenTog (Apr 13, 2013)

The Bean- Downtown Chicago, Il.


----------



## androiduk (Apr 13, 2013)

Bay/Adelaide Centre - Toronto.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 17, 2013)

Shot with the 24-70 f4


----------



## petach (Sep 17, 2013)

Interior detail, Sydney Opera House




Interior Detail - Sydney Opera House by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Interior Detail - Sydney Opera House by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Interior Detail, Sydney Opera House by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## petach (Sep 17, 2013)

Smithfield Meat Market, London




Meat Market Smithfield by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Sep 18, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Shot with the 24-70 f4


Nice!


----------



## petach (Oct 6, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Shot with the 24-70 f4



Real impact here in this shot, energetic I would say even. Just come back from a weeks street/night shoot. I love NY, been 10 times and could live there easy.


----------



## cid (Oct 22, 2013)

60D + 24-70 f/2.8 II 

@70mm, f/8, ISO100, 1/200s
on 500px





@24mm, f/6.3, ISO400, 1/100s
on 500px


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 30, 2013)

Petronas Towers...

Taken with 6D and 17-40mm, processed in DPP and Lightroom






Another one taken with 500D and 18-55mm IS, processed in Lightroom


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

From the Eastern State Penitentiary...

_"Toward the Light"_




EOS 1D X, TS-E 24.0mm f/3.5L II, 3.2 s, f/14, ISO 100 (Processed as Tri-X with DxO FilmPack)


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the Eastern State Penitentiary...
> 
> _"Toward the Light"_
> 
> ...



That does actually have a look of Kodak Tri-X ! Always had the ability to produce subtle tones whereas Ilford HP 5 was more punchy - but easier to use and process. Maybe DXO will bring out a Pan F treatment. I never got the most of using that one for real. Perhaps I could digitally ;D


----------



## Eladio (May 22, 2014)

Temple of Debod, Madrid, Spain


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2014)

My fav. hotel when visit HongKong. 5D III + 40mm pancake

http://www.lhotelhk.com/eng/


----------



## jonny985 (Jun 30, 2014)

Alcatraz


----------



## Schultzie (Jul 1, 2014)

Taken in Chicago.
1Dx and 24-70 f/2.8 II




Misty morning hop by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## COBRASoft (Jul 1, 2014)

2 pictures taken in France...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 1, 2014)

COBRASoft said:


> 2 pictures taken in France...



I really like the 3rd.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## COBRASoft (Jul 1, 2014)

The 3rd :-[?


----------



## vstrike (Jul 1, 2014)

Dallas, Texas


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 1, 2014)

I grabbed this while riding the ferry from Toronto Island. It's a 3-shot composite. 5D2 & Zeiss ZE 50/2.


Toronto Waterfront by NoiseJammer, on Flickr


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 2, 2014)

The shot of the Toronto Waterfront looks really great! Well done!


----------



## notapro (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is a casual shot of the west face of the John Hancock Center in Chicago. I had no room to back up further, so this is as much of the building as I was able to get into the frame (focal length--24mm).


----------



## PTT (Aug 17, 2014)

Tour Maine-Montparnasse, Paris


----------



## Vossie (Aug 22, 2014)

Some shots taken while on journey in Sao Paolo, Brazil, last year.
All with 5D3 and 24-105 f/4 L; all processed with Silver Effex



24 mm, ISO 400, 1/60, f/10



32 mm, ISO 400, 1/50, f/4



24 mm, ISO 400, 1/400, f/10



84 mm, ISO 400, 1/250, f/4


----------



## Reiep (Aug 26, 2014)

Cinematography technical shop by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio.


----------



## dinsy (Aug 26, 2014)

The pigeons flying overhead in Victoria Square, Adelaide.


----------



## yorgasor (Aug 26, 2014)

Some shots from a recent trip to Singapore & Thailand:



Bridge over polluted waters by yorgasor, on Flickr



Old Bangkok by yorgasor, on Flickr



Work Cart by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_8071 by yorgasor, on Flickr



Clark Quay by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## moreorless (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Reiep (Sep 4, 2014)

Fountains by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, Flickr, Facebook, my Project 365, or my portfolio.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

noisejammer said:



> I grabbed this while riding the ferry from Toronto Island. It's a 3-shot composite. 5D2 & Zeiss ZE 50/2.
> 
> 
> Toronto Waterfront by NoiseJammer, on Flickr


it's really fantastic!!! in b&w cities have their own character


----------

